# Bait Questin



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any body put salt blocks or any of the other foods for deer out in there hunting spots?For deer and elk and if so what do you use and does it work ?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Salt works really well, but cows like it too!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> Salt works really well, but cows like it too!


Yep! The ranchers will love you for helping them out. And really too much of a good thing in one area really defeats the purpose. Make sure there are not other blocks close by.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Salt works really well, but cows like it too!


that the problem I will have. The cows will be in there for the opener and are in there for most of the hunt.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I use the mineral rocks that you can buy at Sportsmans. They seem to work really well and look natural as well. Bury it half way in the ground and nobody will think twice about what it really is.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I once got about 400 images of moo cows on my camera, one in particular that put a serious beat down on my Redmond Salt Rock. My wife still laughs about it. I knew the rancher so I gave him the report that his cows were nice and healthy.... :x 

That said, I've seen more elk than deer come to the salt rocks I've put out. A few deer will frequent, but that's likely cause I focus on elk.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

455 pics in one week....enough said!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Trophy Rock!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The only trick to using salt these days is finding a spot where someone hasn't already put some out... :?


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

have you tried deer cane?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have. Works great.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The elk seem to like them much more than the deer from multiple reports that I have heard.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info and help.I'm hoping I can find a couple spots this year for next year. to try some stuff out.keep them coming.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

IMO...great for the elk, a waste of time for deer. Good luck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> IMO...great for the elk, a waste of time for deer. Good luck.


well if I find a good spot and the elk want to come there.That fine withe me im not picky.What ever come and want to play.then I will play..Im hoping to find a nice elk spot as well.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

For sure Dustin. IMO find a good waterhole/wallow for the elk and wait. If you want to throw in some salt/minerals...Im sure they won't complain.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> For sure Dustin. IMO find a good waterhole/wallow for the elk and wait. If you want to throw in some salt/minerals...Im sure they won't complain.


That my plan.I just hope I can find something this year for next year hunt.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The only trick to using salt these days is finding a spot where someone hasn't already put some out... :?


I was going to say I don't bother putting any out, even in my favorite spots, cause usually someone else already has.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I disagree with a waste of time for deer, but it sure works a lot better accompanied by cracked corn, rocky mountain sweet mix and a bushel of apples all topped off with a gallon of sweet molasses or buck jelly!

Now, hunting over it is a different story.......


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what you need to do, Dustin, is plant you about 1/2 an acre of clover...then maybe another 1/2 acre of chufa...you'll have you a elk/deer/turkey killing field!!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmy cracked corn.....but I don't care.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> what you need to do, Dustin, is plant you about 1/2 an acre of clover...then maybe another 1/2 acre of chufa...you'll have you a elk/deer/turkey killing field!!!


Now that would be nice.But that will never happen.Tree I plan on making sure nothing in there when im hunting it.It just get them use to coming there and that it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I disagree with a waste of time for deer, but it sure works a lot better accompanied by cracked corn, rocky mountain sweet mix and a bushel of apples all topped off with a gallon of sweet molasses or buck jelly!
> 
> Now, hunting over it is a different story.......


Thats not salt...your talking a recipe for stew! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with a waste of time for deer, but it sure works a lot better accompanied by cracked corn, rocky mountain sweet mix and a bushel of apples all topped off with a gallon of sweet molasses or buck jelly!
> ...


lol


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Im not so sure its a laughing matter. If I were to throw a pile of rocky mountain sweat mix on the ground for my goats. Id probably be looking at dead goats in the morning. This type of hot food is not good in large quantities.

By the way I did have a goat die last fall because my dad ran out of hay and he thought he could just feed them a bucket of sweet mix. Next day the goat was dead!

So tell me how a goat is any different then a deer?

another thing You should never pour the deer food on the ground. Feeding on the ground leads to parasite infestation.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

are you sure they weren't fainting goats? They could've just been playing dead


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know how sweet feed affects deer or goats. I feed it to my horses and know you can feed 4 to 10 lbs a day to a horse. Of course we are talking about a 1000 lbs animal versus a couple hundred pounds. Good question.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > what you need to do, Dustin, is plant you about 1/2 an acre of clover...then maybe another 1/2 acre of chufa...you'll have you a elk/deer/turkey killing field!!!
> ...


Why would you stop for the hunt? Just curious!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


I guess because some people don't think that hunting.But if there bucks and bull coming in.I'm sure I will leave it out in tell my hunt is over.But this is going to be a learning experience for me.well next year.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Good move, IMO. Sometimes we worry too much about what other people think.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Good move, IMO. Sometimes we worry too much about what other people think.


Yes we do and I never cared what others thought.before and some still don't.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Spread your grain out istead of in piles and they will not get near as much into them before moving on as if it's in a pile where they can just gulp it. Its like feeding people from the Islands. They don't stop eating when they are full, they stop eating when they are tired. If you spread it out they will grow tired before bloating. Too bad about the goat.


----------



## PetersonJP (Aug 3, 2011)

I put out a salt block a couple Saturdays ago. Within four hours elk had found it. In one week I had 1048 pictures on my trailcam. I had a few elk that even bedded down on it. There were a few deer that frequented it as well, but the elk were in there so thick they really didn't stick around much.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys great views are coming from all. keep them coming please. Im getting pumped and can't wait tell I can find a good spot to put one and get a trail camera.


Here another question what do you look for when putting a salt rock out ?Look for trails for a nice meadow? Would you stick them in a thick area of trees? Some help on that all so would be great.If more elk come in to it im fine with that and it will just make me get a elk tag every year and my wife would be happier with elk in the freezer then deer.Thanks guys please keep them coming.


----------

